# FSH:LH



## SARAH1942 (May 10, 2012)

Hi does anyone know what FSH4:LH10 means - results of a "day 21" blood test - AFTER ovulation had occured....now on metformin 500mg....thanks


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

FSH is follicle stimulating hormone, this is the hormone that stimulates your ovaries into producing a mature egg, LH is lutenising Hormone, which *I think* is the hormone you produce after you have ovulated, 

Did they perscribe you metaformin after you got the results?

I believe this drug is to treat PCOS, have the diagnosed this?

x


----------



## SARAH1942 (May 10, 2012)

yes and yes - "mild pcos" though.....but isn't that ratio  high?? Shouldn't it be equal?


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

If your FSH is 4 then no thats very good! LH I am not an expert at all, hopefully someone else can come along and advise on that, but I don't think there is any evidnec eto suggest that these numbers should be equal

Sorry I only really know about FSH levels as I had a problem with mine previously


----------



## SARAH1942 (May 10, 2012)

thank you so much - just couldn't find any answers!!


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Usually LH is less than FSH. If LH is higher then it points to cystic ovaries. This is probably the main way they diagnosed your PCOS. My levels were similar to yours and diagnosed as polycystic ovaries but not PCOS.
Other than that I can're remember what they mean. Dx


----------



## SARAH1942 (May 10, 2012)

thank you all so much - have passed the messages onto her in Australia   -- yes she is now on metformin but vomiting a lot   and she misses her carbs so much - she's really hungry all the time....it's quite sad really as she's quite skinny and can't afford to lose weight...


----------

